# Did I say the Last Tank was the Last =) Just 1 more (or less)



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This time I cannot blame it on Pamela. Actually shut down two other tanks for this one. So just 1 LESS =)
Endlers and CRS tank with Fluval Shrimp Stratum. May do a slow CO2 injection.
Also retrofited with Zetlight. Lovely thing about the Zetlight is its versatility and the old awesome price of $80 taxes in.
Set up less than 24 hrs ago. Water still cloudy from the stratum. Hopefully the nice stump will sink soon enough.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

When you decide to switch all your light with my products, I think I am about to give you whole sale price lol. Looking good, hope the light can bring out the CRS's coloration


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hahaha, we can talk  I am just about to start a thread: Who gets the most AQLEDs?
OK, start a thread for the Zetlight =)


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Looking very good! Love the color! Can't wait for some more pictures


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank! How many gallons is it?


----------

